# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  How many hair grafts you can extract from a beard

## baldozer

If you have a decently thick beard, how many grafts could be extracted form it (to transplant on head) approximately, without visibly thinning out the beard. And would it cause the skin under the jaw to sag or any other side effects?

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

The number of grafts that can be obtained from a patients beard area totally depend on the original density. However, it may cause a thinning effect if the beard was allowed to grow out. I doubt any skin sagging would occur but depending on skin color there could be tiny white dot scars where the FUE grafts were taken from.

----------


## ejj

I agree it all depends on your donor density , i have had 3000 with no visible marks or scarring , with a good even extraction pattern that has left no noticible thinning of my beard , im planning on using another 3 - 4 thousand to finish my repair 

hope this helps 

ejj

----------


## baldozer

> I agree it all depends on your donor density , i have had 3000 with no visible marks or scarring , with a good even extraction pattern that has left no noticible thinning of my beard , im planning on using another 3 - 4 thousand to finish my repair 
> 
> hope this helps 
> 
> ejj


 Have you posted pictures somewhere? And you said you had 3000 hairs taken from the beard and also planning 3000 more, really? Didn't know there were that much hair in a beard  :Smile: !

----------


## northeastguy

@ EJJ..... has the extractions caused any change to your skin at all? Is the area of extraction still look as smooth as it did prior to any FUE? I think some of use who may be dabbing into the beard for donor supply fear the outcome might be similar to someone who's skin looks like they dealt with bad acne as a teen. 

Dr Charles.... any experience with this?

----------


## gillenator

ejj, you must have one thick beard!  Never heard of such high density in facial hair before.  Congrats.

I had one guy email me last year that did a session of beard donor.  He is Italian decent and he told me that when he went to the Jersey Shore on vacation, he had noticable dotting on his cheeks and chin and under his chin.  The darker he tanned, the more noticable they became.

So he said it looks like he will have to wear facial hair in the summer to disguise them.  He's said he's hoping to be clean shaven by the holidays but I have yet to hear back from him.

He also had no idea what size punches were used to extract his beard hair but he did tell me that his facial hair is very coarse.

----------


## northeastguy

> ejj, you must have one thick beard!  Never heard of such high density in facial hair before.  Congrats.
> 
> I had one guy email me last year that did a session of beard donor.  He is Italian decent and he told me that when he went to the Jersey Shore on vacation, he had noticable dotting on his cheeks and chin and under his chin.  The darker he tanned, the more noticable they became.
> 
> So he said it looks like he will have to wear facial hair in the summer to disguise them.  He's said he's hoping to be clean shaven by the holidays but I have yet to hear back from him.
> 
> He also had no idea what size punches were used to extract his beard hair but he did tell me that his facial hair is very coarse.


 Great info Gillanator.....This is exactly one of my concerns. since the scar tissue created by the FUE's or any scar for that matter doesn't contain melanin, they're obviously not going to tan. I doubt his condition improved. Good info...
It's funny, we worry about getting dotting from FUE on our scalps yet most of us still keep our hair just long enough to hide it, yet we have no problem having these potential problems on our face for all to see.

----------


## ejj

many thanks Gillenator , yes i have a great dense beard , without it i would of been scuppered !  i think i can get another 5 k grafts out of it if needed , im hopeful i wont need that many though 

I have no change to the skin texture , no pits or marks , and my face tans without any white dots from the extractions , i agree punch size plays an important role .8mm used on me , i have heard darker skins are more prone to white dotting , i would start with a few from under the chin and assess the results to be on the safe side 

Baldozer here is my thread i will get some pictures up soon , got my third beard procedure in May 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=6533

Thanks 
ejj

----------


## baldozer

> I agree it all depends on your donor density , i have had 3000 with no visible marks or scarring , with a good even extraction pattern that has left no noticible thinning of my beard , im planning on using another 3 - 4 thousand to finish my repair 
> 
> hope this helps 
> 
> ejj


 So you already had 3000 beard hair and planning to have 3000 more, that is 6000 overall. Would you have any beard left after that, or is a dense beard so much thicker that you would still have a decent beard left? And do your beard hair transplanted on head, merge with your head hair, or one can easily differentiate them?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> The number of grafts that can be obtained from a patients beard area totally depend on the original density. However, it may cause a thinning effect if the beard was allowed to grow out. I doubt any skin sagging would occur but depending on skin color there could be tiny white dot scars where the FUE grafts were taken from.


 When doctors first began doing beard hair, some were extracting grafts from areas above the jaw line.  We had a patient in last month who had one of those early surgeries by another doctor.  The doctor who did the surgery has an excellent reputation but for whatever reason his patient experienced a problem with healing.  I looked at his posts in another forum from a few years back and there were lingering visible signs of extraction.  Fortunately a few years later when I met him at our office, the signs of extraction resolved to where I couldn't see any extraction sites.

Dr. Cole takes beard hair from below the jaw line.  Dr. Cole has taken 750 beard hair grafts from the right and left side below my jaw line.  A month after extractions were done on my left side, I showed the area to a visiting hair restoration doctor.  He looked at the area with magnifying loupes and could not see any evidence of hair follicle extraction. From what I have seen personally, the beard area heals remarkably well.  I remember years ago when I had 4mm open donor extractions by one of the original doll-hair transplant pioneers.  My scalp donor looked like hell after surgery.  I expressed my concern to the doctor and he told me that the extraction sites would shrink up and disappear.  Well they didn't.  I have a great deal of hypopigmented scars on the back and sides of my head.  My personal experience with beard hair extractions is that they did shrink up and disappear.  Because of this type of healing, patients who have had a great deal of extractions have commented to Dr. Cole and his technicians that beard extractions have resulted in drawing previously "sagging" areas tighter thereby reducing the appearance of sagging jowls.

-35YrsAfter works at Dr. Cole's office

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Interesting comments. To have 6000 FU's removed from a beard area the patient has to have really good density to begin with.

----------


## northeastguy

Beard hair has become the savior to so many of us who are repair patients. Ejj and Topcat are two great examples. Without this option, our chances of even a slight improvement would be hopeless. Exhaust scalp hair as a number one donor then use beard as a filler... so often results are more than acceptable. With The number of beard grafts available to so many, it completely changes both the game plan and outcome.

----------


## ITNEVERRAINS

Cole told me on Friday he could get 3k to 5k from me from beard, which is what I'm planning on using in scars early next year.

For fun he pulled two out my beard and put it in scar, I must say on Monday it looks no worse than razor burn.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

That's great that some patients will have another option to do some fill in or repair using beard hairs.

----------


## ITNEVERRAINS

It certainly has legit potential, but it is still BHT.  If the two we planted from my beard to scar take, I'll take the next logical step of a couple hundred. If that works, game on. :Smile:

----------


## gillenator

> It certainly has legit potential, but it is still BHT.  If the two we planted from my beard to scar take, I'll take the next logical step of a couple hundred. If that works, game on.


 A wise approach indeed, doing a test procedure beforehand.  :Wink:

----------


## topcat

Yes Northeastguy I dont want to ever take my progress for granted, the beard hair along with the scalp and chest hair has been life changing. I should probably say it more often but I get too caught up what I see as still wrong in this industry. I would consider myself one of those repair patients that tried to make the best of a bad situation all these years but even with that there were plenty of times I just passed on an outing because maybe that particular day the hair situation kind of overwhelmed me but I always would come around in a day or so and push forward.

I dont have those days any more where I am overwhelmed. The hair no longer stops me I can get on with my life and take my aspirations to the next level. I waited a very long time and I never gave up. It almost feels like being released from a prison.

Out of habit I still wait for the eyes to be directed to my hairline when I'm having a conversation with someone. It's grown to be almost a reflex expectation but it just doesn't happen any more I can't even believe it myself sometimes.

----------


## northeastguy

> Yes Northeastguy I dont want to ever take my progress for granted, the beard hair along with the scalp and chest hair has been life changing. I should probably say it more often but I get too caught up what I see as still wrong in this industry. I would consider myself one of those repair patients that tried to make the best of a bad situation all these years but even with that there were plenty of times I just passed on an outing because maybe that particular day the hair situation kind of overwhelmed me but I always would come around in a day or so and push forward.
> 
> I dont have those days any more where I am overwhelmed. The hair no longer stops me I can get on with my life and take my aspirations to the next level. I waited a very long time and I never gave up. It almost feels like being released from a prison.
> 
> Out of habit I still wait for the eyes to be directed to my hairline when I'm having a conversation with someone. It's grown to be almost a reflex expectation but it just doesn't happen any more I can't even believe it myself sometimes.


 I'd say that's quite liberating...

----------


## arturmeireles

Whats dr. Cole website?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Whats dr. Cole website?


 -35YrsAfter works at Dr. Cole's office

----------


## wylie

I've had over 5000 beard hair taken from below my jawline, and don't consider my beard to be extra dense or thick. There are still some grafts available if I felt I needed more for my scalp, but I would only guess there are around 500-750 that can be extracted below my jawline.

I think the next logical step, if sticking with beard, would be to extract some grafts from the chin area, as it is far more dense than anywhere else above the jawline.

Beard hair for people with no scalp donor is a game changer.

----------


## gillenator

> I've had over 5000 beard hair taken from below my jawline, and don't consider my beard to be extra dense or thick. There are still some grafts available if I felt I needed more for my scalp, but I would only guess there are around 500-750 that can be extracted below my jawline.
> 
> I think the next logical step, if sticking with beard, would be to extract some grafts from the chin area, as it is far more dense than anywhere else above the jawline.
> 
> Beard hair for people with no scalp donor is a game changer.


 Amazing. How long ago did you have this procedure?

----------


## arturmeireles

> I've had over 5000 beard hair taken from below my jawline, and don't consider my beard to be extra dense or thick. There are still some grafts available if I felt I needed more for my scalp, but I would only guess there are around 500-750 that can be extracted below my jawline.
> 
> I think the next logical step, if sticking with beard, would be to extract some grafts from the chin area, as it is far more dense than anywhere else above the jawline.
> 
> Beard hair for people with no scalp donor is a game changer.


 Which doctor did your body hair transplant?

----------


## wylie

> Amazing. How long ago did you have this procedure?


 I've had 4 procedures in total. The first procedure was 2200 grafts, 1500 scalp donor were extracted by Dr. Umar when a strip surgeon could get nothing. Then I had roughly 1500 beard (each surgery) extracted over the course of three more surgeries, my last one was 6 months ago, the first was back in 2010. Around 6000 (give or take) in total.

My hair has been transformed, and it was a horror story before. A serious horror story, the kind of hair that made someone wince. I still have a bald crown, and this is partly responsible for me wearing a hat, and the other reason for this is because it has become habit forming after having to wear a hat for around 20 years. 

My hair is not perfect, and it never will be, but what is most important is something one can live with and be comfortable with. I'm not completely comfortable yet, but there are alot of reasons for this, and I have to work on my psyche more than my hair. 

But I can go out in public, without a hat, and not obsess over my hair now. I would have to spend alot more money to fill in my crown and I don't have that kind of money to spend. I also wish I could cut my hair very short in the front, and I can't, in order to conceal prior plugs, I have to have around an inch and a half length to properly conceal the previous work. It can be concealed now, though, and I honestly thought 10 years ago that this would never happen. I thought repair was hopeless, for many years (about 7 or 8)

It is what it is. And it is a completely different situation than it was before Dr. Umar put beard and scalp hair in. The hairline is exceptional work. You don't have to be butchered to get an amazing result, in my opinion, from someone like Dr. Umar. It does help to be wealthy though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atticus

> I've had 4 procedures in total. The first procedure was 2200 grafts, 1500 scalp donor were extracted by Dr. Umar when a strip surgeon could get nothing. Then I had roughly 1500 beard (each surgery) extracted over the course of three more surgeries, my last one was 6 months ago, the first was back in 2010. Around 6000 (give or take) in total.
> 
> My hair has been transformed, and it was a horror story before. A serious horror story, the kind of hair that made someone wince. I still have a bald crown, and this is partly responsible for me wearing a hat, and the other reason for this is because it has become habit forming after having to wear a hat for around 20 years. 
> 
> My hair is not perfect, and it never will be, but what is most important is something one can live with and be comfortable with. I'm not completely comfortable yet, but there are alot of reasons for this, and I have to work on my psyche more than my hair. 
> 
> But I can go out in public, without a hat, and not obsess over my hair now. I would have to spend alot more money to fill in my crown and I don't have that kind of money to spend. I also wish I could cut my hair very short in the front, and I can't, in order to conceal prior plugs, I have to have around an inch and a half length to properly conceal the previous work. It can be concealed now, though, and I honestly thought 10 years ago that this would never happen. I thought repair was hopeless, for many years (about 7 or 8)
> 
> It is what it is. And it is a completely different situation than it was before Dr. Umar put beard and scalp hair in. *The hairline is exceptional work. You don't have to be butchered to get an amazing result, in my opinion, from someone like Dr. Umar. It does help to be wealthy though.*


 

Atticus:

I agree. This is why Dr. Umar takes on cases that other HT docs won't take

----------


## gillenator

wylie,

The bottom line is that you have experienced a totally new level of freedom and that you are happy with the work!

And you make a very valid and practical point involving one's psyche.

You know what the past work produced compared to the freedom that you are now experiencing.

Very happy for you Wylie!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richard0135

> I agree it all depends on your donor density , i have had 3000 with no visible marks or scarring , with a good even extraction pattern that has left no noticible thinning of my beard , im planning on using another 3 - 4 thousand to finish my repair 
> 
> hope this helps 
> 
> ejj


 Name of Doctor who performed your surgery and address if possible. I want beard graft, but here in AR there are no Doctor's who do beards

----------


## Richard0135

> Amazing. How long ago did you have this procedure?


 Would you please inform me of the Doctor who performed your surgery. I need a beard transplant, but no Doctor here in Arkansas who does this. Please inform me how tto contact this Doctor. Much thanks.

----------

